# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Profession] Le Nécromancien. Le pouvoir du puits du sang. :bave:

## Sheldor

Il déterre des trucs. C'est un déterreur.

Et pour l'aspect pratique du sujet : à vos marques ! - prêts ! - fossoyez !

----------


## Skiant

C'est une bonne situation, ça, déterreur ?
__________________________________________________  __________

*Recueil de builds de Nécro*

- Le Bluffomancer [W3 | Puits | Marques]
- La Tondeuse [W3 | Puits | Marques | Linceul]
- La Tondeuse Belge [W3 | Puits | Marques | Linceul]
- La Tondeuse Tygra (et non pas Félindra) [W3 | Puits | Marques | Linceul]

----------


## Hem

> Homme qui fait métier de déterrer furtivement les cadavres pour les vendre aux chirurgiens, en Angleterre.


Je présume que oui.

----------


## Maderone

> C'est une bonne situation, ça, déterreur ?


Vous savez, moi je ne crois pas qu’il y ait de bonne ou de mauvaise situation. Moi, si je devais résumer la mort aujourd’hui avec vous, je dirais que c’est d’abord des rencontres. Des abominations qui m’ont tendu la main, peut-être à un moment où je ne pouvais pas, où j’étais seul dans ma caverne. Et c’est assez curieux de se dire que les hasards, les processus de réanimations forgent une destinée... Parce que quand on a le goût de la chose, quand on a le goût de la chose morte, le belle mort, parfois on ne trouve pas l’interlocuteur en face je dirais, le monstre qui vous aide à avancer. Alors ça n’est pas mon cas, comme je disais là, puisque moi au contraire, j’ai pu : et je dis merci à la mort, je lui dis merci, je chante la mort, je danse la mort... je ne suis que putréfaction ! Et finalement, quand beaucoup de gens aujourd’hui me disent « Mais comment fais-tu pour  baiser ? », et bien je leur réponds très simplement, je leur dis que c’est ce goût de la pourriture, ce goût donc qui m’a poussé aujourd’hui à entreprendre une construction magique, mais demain qui sait ? Peut-être simplement à me mettre au service de la communauté, à faire le don, le don de soi...

----------


## olih

Le nécromant est utile.
Le nécromant aime les puits.
Le nécromant sait rester en vie.
Le nécromant peut soigner (mal)
Le nécromant aime infliger des altérations
Le nécromant est versatile et peux aussi avoir des pet de chie
Le nécromant a le Linceul  :Bave: .
Le nécromant adore débuter des combos.

Autrement pour ma part, je joue ma petite nécro septre/dague + baton histoire d'avoir plein d'aoe avec une spécialisation sur les puits.
Je ne fais pas énormément de dégats mais j'aime beaucoup.

----------


## Skiant

Perso je tourne principalement en double dague + bâton, avec full puits (et le perk pour voler la vie avec les puits + le perk pour placer les puits à distance). Ça marche bien autant en W3 qu'en Donjons (en changeant les puits utilitaires en fonction de la situation), j'aime beaucoup.

----------


## olih

Faudrait que je revoie double dague.
Je ne me souviens plus pourquoi j'étais passé en sceptre+dague.

----------


## Orgazmo

> Vous savez, moi je ne crois pas qu’il y ait de bonne ou de mauvaise situation. Moi, si je devais résumer la mort aujourd’hui avec vous, je dirais que c’est d’abord des rencontres. Des abominations qui m’ont tendu la main, peut-être à un moment où je ne pouvais pas, où j’étais seul dans ma caverne. Et c’est assez curieux de se dire que les hasards, les processus de réanimations forgent une destinée... Parce que quand on a le goût de la chose, quand on a le goût de la chose morte, le belle mort, parfois on ne trouve pas l’interlocuteur en face je dirais, le monstre qui vous aide à avancer. Alors ça n’est pas mon cas, comme je disais là, puisque moi au contraire, j’ai pu : et je dis merci à la mort, je lui dis merci, je chante la mort, je danse la mort... je ne suis que putréfaction ! Et finalement, quand beaucoup de gens aujourd’hui me disent « Mais comment fais-tu pour  baiser ? », et bien je leur réponds très simplement, je leur dis que c’est ce goût de la pourriture, ce goût donc qui m’a poussé aujourd’hui à entreprendre une construction magique, mais demain qui sait ? Peut-être simplement à me mettre au service de la communauté, à faire le don, le don de soi...


 ::wub::   ::lol::

----------


## mikelion

Quand je jouais pendant le beta, j'aimais bien le skil 2 avec la hache, ça bourrinait bien. Et puis le linceul a été nerfé, alors j'ai change de prof.

----------


## kennyo

> Quand je jouais pendant le beta, j'aimais bien le skil 2 avec la hache, ça bourrinait bien. Et puis le linceul a été nerfé, alors j'ai change de prof.


T'échange des profs contre quoi ? Des élèves ?

----------


## mikelion

Non, en fait je fais un truc qui fait que certains profs sont priés d'aller voir ailleurs, malheureusement pour eux.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Je ne me souviens plus pourquoi j'étais passé en sceptre+dague.


Parce que les saignements c'est le bien.

----------


## asukamaru

Built du moment:

Baton, hache/trompette.
=> AOE avec les puits en prime. Fear does damage, toutes mes skills bâton et linceul font des dégâts.
=> Speed, PBAOE snare/retaliation + single target damage MR pour les fuyards. Un interrupt aussi pour frustrer sur le heal  ::P: 

Utilitaires:
2 puits, le speed spectral, je passe à trois puits en def.

Sinon j'ai choppé le +20% dégâts sur ennemis a - de 50% PV plutôt sympa ainsi que les puits zonés.
Stuff power/robustesse/pv, bijoux orientés critiques.
Rien en altérations.

----------


## Myron

On sent que la classe est hautement appréciée dis donc.  ::P: 

M'en fou je continuerai à jouer Nécro na! ^^

----------


## olih

J'aime énormément ma nécro, plus que mon rôdeur en tout cas.
L'avantage de la classe, c'est qu'on peut la jouer de plusieurs façon différentes sans pour autant devenir inutile.

----------


## Thorkel

> Vous savez, moi je ne crois pas qu’il y ait de bonne ou de mauvaise situation. Moi, si je devais résumer la mort aujourd’hui avec vous, je dirais que c’est d’abord des rencontres. Des abominations qui m’ont tendu la main, peut-être à un moment où je ne pouvais pas, où j’étais seul dans ma caverne. Et c’est assez curieux de se dire que les hasards, les processus de réanimations forgent une destinée... Parce que quand on a le goût de la chose, quand on a le goût de la chose morte, le belle mort, parfois on ne trouve pas l’interlocuteur en face je dirais, le monstre qui vous aide à avancer. Alors ça n’est pas mon cas, comme je disais là, puisque moi au contraire, j’ai pu : et je dis merci à la mort, je lui dis merci, je chante la mort, je danse la mort... je ne suis que putréfaction ! Et finalement, quand beaucoup de gens aujourd’hui me disent « Mais comment fais-tu pour  baiser ? », et bien je leur réponds très simplement, je leur dis que c’est ce goût de la pourriture, ce goût donc qui m’a poussé aujourd’hui à entreprendre une construction magique, mais demain qui sait ? Peut-être simplement à me mettre au service de la communauté, à faire le don, le don de soi...


C'est une autre culture....

(merci pour cette belle adaptation :;): ) 

Et sinon, le nécro, c'est pour les morts! vive le rôdeur.
Ceci est un message sponsorisé par les rôdeurs fous.

----------


## Phazon

Et selon les rares retours de Nécromanciens en RvR, c'est LA classe pour choper du ptit sac. 

En tant que Gardien spé zéro dégât, j'enrage quand j'entend un belge dire : Oh lolilol avec un puit j'ai gagné 8 sacs !

A mort les Nécros, les belges et les nécrobelges.

----------


## olih

> Et selon les rares retours de Nécromanciens en RvR, c'est LA classe pour choper du ptit sac. 
> 
> En tant que Gardien spé zéro dégât, j'enrage quand j'entend un belge dire : Oh lolilol avec un puit j'ai gagné 8 sacs !
> 
> A mort les Nécros, les belges et les nécrobelges.


S'il n'y avait que les puits  ::ninja:: 
Le 4 de la forme spectrale est sympa dans le genre.

----------


## Myron

Perso j'adore mon nécro même si je pense qu'il y'a quelques correctifs à apporter bien évidemment.

Je me marre en essayant d'être polyvalent. Un nécro ça soigne pas mal par exemple quand on prend la peine d'essayer de jouer ce rôle.

Mais y'a un vrai problème de lisibilité par contre. On a l'impression, à tord je pense, d'être inutile au niveau du dégât.

Et je suis NecroBelge.  ::P:

----------


## Skiant

> Et je suis NecroBelge.


Idem !
Les puits en W3 c'est le bien (et 8 sacs avec un puits c'est une petite journée).

J'monte d'autres persos en ce moment (surtout ma guardienne) mais y'a pas photo, je préfère quand même de loin jouer avec ma nécro.
Par contre, le truc rigolo c'est qu'au final, le gameplay est pas si différent que ça... En Guardienne j'suis au CaC avec l'Espadon, et j'me mets en support bâton si je vois qu'on a assez de DPS.
Avec la Nécro, j'me mets en support bâton, et je passe au Cac avec double dague si j'vois qu'on manque de DPS...

----------


## olih

J'avoue que je joue nécro sceptre/dague et bâton, spécialisé dans les puits, j'aime les AOE.

----------


## Myron

> Idem !
> Les puits en W3 c'est le bien (et 8 sacs avec un puits c'est une petite journée).
> 
> J'monte d'autres persos en ce moment (surtout ma guardienne) mais y'a pas photo, je préfère quand même de loin jouer avec ma nécro.
> Par contre, le truc rigolo c'est qu'au final, le gameplay est pas si différent que ça... En Guardienne j'suis au CaC avec l'Espadon, et j'me mets en support bâton si je vois qu'on a assez de DPS.
> Avec la Nécro, j'me mets en support bâton, et je passe au Cac avec double dague si j'vois qu'on manque de DPS...


C'est amusant parceque finalement je pense que c'est le même genre avec toute les classes. Excepté l'élé et l'ingé qui doivent jongler différemment.

Mon build actuel c'est aussi Baton/Double Dague avec les puits qui vont bien. Mais j'essaie de varier les plaisirs un maximum.

Et sinon c'est quoi votre Elite préférée?
Perso c'est le Golem tout simplement. La charge est super sympa quand elle est utilisée au bon moment (et qu'il se bloque pas dans le décor) et j'ai un peu de mal avec les autres Elites que je trouve un peu plates.
Sans parler du fait que l'auto attack n'est pas activée par défaut sur les transformations.

----------


## Skiant

Perso j'suis presque toujours avec la Liche, mais bon, en dehors du skill 1 qui fait très mal, les autres sont presque là pour décorer.
Du coup, le Golem pourrait être plus intéressant.

----------


## SetaSensei

J'ai ding 80 avec ma nécro (réincarnation d'Ima Selia pour les vieux de GW1 qui ont joué avec moi).

J'ai surtout demandé à Skiant des conseils et en gros je joue un peu comme lui : double dagues / bâton, spé puits avec les bonus dague et bâton activés.

Jouer au sceptre en main droite ça pourrait m'intéresser. T'as quoi comme build, Olih ?

Niveau élites, j'utilise la forme de Liche. Je me demande si celle de Melandru est pas pratique en 3W.

----------


## olih

Niveau élite, j'utilise la comp sylvari (les tourelles).
Pour le build, faut que je regarde et je te dis ça.

:edit:


A ça, on ajoute un stuff exo complet necro avec 3 runes de mort vivant supérieur et 3 runes de l'affligée supérieur.

Bon c'est surement pas optimal, mais je m'amuse avec.

----------


## trex

Je tiens à remercier l'auteur de l'OP pour la référence à mes puits du sang !  ::):  Peut être était-ce la même personne à laquelle je subtilisais la matière première de tout nécro (les cadavre) ?

Sinon mon nécro je le joue depuis longtemps spé MM (bébette). baton/2* dague ou dague/cor pour courrir.
En heal LE puits du sang forcement c'est un must have tant RP que niveau efficacité. après c'est le démon d'ombre (qui tank pas mal) le dévoreur (qui tank pas du tout limite weak) un utilitaire qui peut changer (soit les 2 petits minions pour plus de bébettes soit un sceau selon la situation) et en élite forcement le golem de chair, même si contrairement aux autres bébette il a une déficience dans son IA.

Niveau talent pour ce se soit valable forcement ça tape sur tout ce qui est bébette : 
+50% de HP des Minions | +30% de dégats des Minions | invoque un petit minions à la mort d'un ennemie | draw condition à chaque coup porté | transfert de santé à chaque coup porté et un petit -20% de cooldown sur les skill du baton pour avoir perma regen de santé sur les minions avec le skill 2 du baton.

Brainless mais diablement efficace (en PvE).

----------


## Humain

Le nécro est l'une des classes qui me tentait le plus avec mon sacro-saint guerrier avec lequel je test tout MMO. J'ai fait un premier reroll Nécro avant de tester d'autres classes sur une dizaine de niveaux, et le nécro reste l'un de ceux qui m'a laissé le meilleur souvenir. Tellement original et jouissif a jouer.  ::wub:: 
Néanmoins je trouve que les retours sur le nécros sont assez peu fréquents ou consistants
que ce soit sur ce forum ou sur d'autres. 

Le nécro est elle une classe qui mérite d'être monté lvl 80, et surtout qui garde une utilité à un tel niveau?
Quid de l'utilité en 3W? Notamment dans une guilde telle que la notre?

----------


## olih

Le necro, on a l'impression qu'il ne sert à rien mais quand il n'est pas là il manque  :Cigare: .

----------


## Humain

> Le necro, on a l'impression qu'il ne sert à rien mais quand il n'est pas là il manque .


Oui mais pourquoi?  ::huh:: 
Il apporte un soutien miraculeux aux alliés?
Moi je l'imaginais plus comme un empêcheur de tourner en rond, via de multiples malédictions et altérations toutes plus chiantes les unes que les autres. Ou alors je me trompe totalement et il y a une façon tellement plus efficace de le jouer (seul ou en groupe)?

----------


## trex

Le fear du nécro est juste ultime sur les boss champion avec rebelle (tous les champion et légendaire quasiment).

----------


## Myron

Je ne comprends pas vraiment l'avantage que tu cite avec le fear. Tu peux développer?
Et pour info c'est à moi que tu cassais les invocations en faisant des puits de sang à tout va sur GW1.  :;):

----------


## trex

> Je ne comprends pas vraiment l'avantage que tu cite avec le fear. Tu peux développer?
> Et pour info c'est à moi que tu cassais les invocations en faisant des puits de sang à tout va sur GW1.


Ok je voie que la légende du puits du sang se propage rapidement alors !

Pour le fear le meilleurs exemple a été lors d'un évènement ou il fallait battre 2 champion (gold) à la suite. 
Chacun avec des stack de rebelle donc normalement interruptible 1 fois sur X (je me rappelle plus du nombre de stack). 
Le truc c'est que ces champions avaient une compétence de knock back au cac suivit d'un rapide soin de 25% de sa santé max à peu près.
Donc non seulement il aurait fallu gérer le stack de rebelle à l'avance mais en plus tout personne au CaC n'aurait pas pu le CC à temps.
Bref le boss intombable puisqu'il  revenait du coup plus vite full vie que l'on pouvais infliger de DPS.
Or le fear se fout des stack de rebelle c'est un CC qui passe tout le temps (sauf sur stabilité  ::(: ).
Au bout d'un moment à perma fight contre lui (j'aime pas abandonner) j'ai bien étudié le timing (bref) pour caser le fear entre son CC au CaC et son heal perso.
Je peut te dire que sans le fear ce n'était pas possible de le tomber (ou alors mass bus pour avoir plus de DPS que son heal). ça se résumer comme ça, à distance au baton :
DPS -> anime du boss qui CC au CaC -> linceul + fear skill 3 (interupt du soin) -> fin du linceul -> DPS -> anime du boss qui CC au CaC -> fear du skill 5 du baton (interupt du soin) -> DPS -> anime du boss qui CC au CaC -> linceul + fear skill 3 (interupt du soin) -> DPS -> anime du boss qui CC au CaC -> plus de CD du fear ;( -> soin de 25% de santé max du boss -> DPS -> ..... -> mort du boss.

----------


## Myron

Faudra que je teste parce que je n'ai jamais remarqué que que le fear passait à travers le "rebelle". C'est une bonne nouvelle si c'est effectivement le cas.
Bonjour le N interrupt.  :;):

----------


## SetaSensei

Pour info, c'est moi qui ait changé le titre du topic pour parler du puits (ou "pouits" comme dit Myron) du sang.

Mais ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y en a à qui ça rappelle des souvenirs.  :Emo:

----------


## Myron

Le patch note d'hier soir :




> Necromancer
> The Soul Reaping trait line now properly increases maximum Life Force.
> Ghastly Claws: This skill’s damage has been increased by 10% and updated to indicate the correct life force gained.
> Reaper’s Touch: This skill applies 4 stacks of vulnerability per hit instead of 3.
> Mark of Blood: This skill now uses the standard staff scythe cast effects.
> Spectral Wall: This skill now applies its recharge at the correct time instead of both during and after casting.
> Dark Path: This skill now applies it recharge at the correct time instead of both during and after casting.
> Spinal Shivers: This skill’s casting effects and audio are now consistent with or without the Spiteful Talisman trait.
> Soul Marks and Mark of Revival: These traits now work together to grant 3% life force to players when triggered.
> ...


Pour les anglophobes :




> Nécromant
> La série d’aptitudes Moisson des âmes augmente désormais correctement la force vitale maximale.
> Griffes spectrales : les dégâts de cette compétence ont été augmentés de 10 % et modifiés pour indiquer correctement la quantité de force vitale obtenue.
> Toucher du Faucheur : cette compétence applique 4 charges de Vulnérabilité par coup au lieu de 3.
> Marque de sang : cette compétence utilise désormais les effets d’incantation du bâton faux classique.
> Mur spectral : cette compétence applique désormais correctement son temps de recharge, plutôt que pendant et après l’incantation, comme c’était le cas auparavant.
> Chemin noir : cette compétence applique désormais correctement son temps de recharge, plutôt que pendant et après l’incantation, comme c’était le cas auparavant.
> Empreinte du Faucheur : les effets et sons d’incantation de cette compétence sont constants, que l’aptitude Talisman maléfique lui soit appliquée ou non.
> Marques d’âme et Marque de réanimation : lorsqu’elles sont déclenchées, ces aptitudes interviennent désormais conjointement pour conférer 3 % de force vitale aux joueurs.
> ...


On constatera aussi l'apparition des insignes d’apothicaire : Guérison, Robustesse, Alteration que le nécromant averti regardera sans doute de plus près.
http://www.gw2db.com/recipes/11625-a...mer-insignia-s

----------


## Myron

*Le nécro en haut des remparts :* 

Le nécromant peut s'avérer très utile en haut des rempart lors de la défense de fort. Pas spécialement par les dégâts qu'il fera ni par les altérations qu'ils infligera aux assaillants mais plutôt grâce au potentiel de peur de ces sorts peuvent générer dans les rangs ennemis.

Je vous présente donc ici même le *Bluffomancer*. Un type de build qui se concentre avant tout sur le maximum de cercles rouges impressionnants l’ennemi que vous pourrez poser entre lui et la porte et sur les chances de tenir tout en soignant ses alliés afin de reculer le moins possible à l'abri et de gêner la progression ennemie en permanence. Le but étant bien entendu de temporiser en attendant la cavalerie et de décourager l’ennemi. 

Un groupe de 5 nécromant peut être vraiment très chiant pour l'équipe d'en face si ils sont bien coordonnés de par leur grande survivabilité et leur potentiel d'emmerdement maximum. Pourquoi Bluffomancer? Parce que les gars d'en face n'imaginerons pas que nous ne sommes que 5 à cause de tout ce qu'ils verront au sol et de la permanence d'hommes sur les remparts.

Pour cela nous disposons de 2 moyens efficaces :

 ::w00t::  *Le bâton* : ces 1200 de portée en haut des rempart sont plus que nécessaires et il dessine de magnifiques cercles rouges au sol et inflige des conditions très utiles pour gêner la progression ennemie. On ne cherche pas à faire mal avec celles-ci mais surtout à profiter de leurs effets pervers :
*Poison* va diminuer le potentiel de soin et donc forcer  l'ennemi à reculer et perdre du temps.
*Givre* réduisant la vitesse de mouvement et le temps de rechargement des compétences de *66%*.
*Peur* va interrompre et faire perdre du temps également.
Si ces marques ne sont pas activées par l'ennemi c'est encore mieux car cela veut dire qu'il est hors jeu pour les éviter.



 ::unsure::  Mais les marques sont toutes petites et le cooldown est trop long! C'est nul.

C'est la qu'interviennent les traits qui vont bien : 20Pts en mort.
- Maîtrise du bâton - Les compétences au bâton se rechargent 15% plus vite.
- Marques supérieures - Augmente la zone d'effet des marques et empreintes.

Notez au passage que par la même occasion nous améliorons notre survivabilité grâce à aux 200 robustesse gagnés et nous faisons également apparaître les horreurs déchiquetées qui n'aurons pour seul intérêt que de montrer leur noms en rouge sur le haut des remparts.

 :Bave:  *Les puits* : Tout simplement ce que le nécro fait de mieux. Les puits sont larges. Ils sont utiles tant pour leur coté offensif que défensif. Du dégât, des conversion de bonus en altération pour eux, des conversions d'altération en bonus pour nous et de l'aveuglement de masse.

Il convient de faire un choix entre le puit de pouvoir et le puit de ténèbres suivant les circonstances et ne pas hésiter à switcher au besoin vu que malheureusement on ne peut pas remplacer une élite par une compétence de base.

 ::P: h34r: La bonne nouvelle c'est que même les puits qui ne font que du positif seront de gros cercles rouges pour nos chers assaillants.



 ::unsure::  Oui mais les puits c'est sur ma position. Pas très utile en haut des remparts et     le cooldown n'en parlons pas...

C'est encore la qu'interviennent les traits qui vont bien : 20Pts en malédictions et 20Pts en Sang.
Rituel concentré : Les puits deviennent ciblés au sol.
Maîtrise du rituel : Les puits se rechargent 20% plus vite.

 :Cigare:  Vous voila donc avec un arsenal complet de zone d'effets plus grosses les unes que les autres avec des cooldowns raisonnables. Imaginez cela avec 5 nécromants qui spamment en continu et imaginez que ces cercles soient rouges sur votre écran.

*Variantes :*

Le gros de notre build est maintenant presque terminé et nous n'avons pas vraiment amélioré notre survivabilité jusqu'ici au point de se sentir plus ou moins en sécurité sous le feu ennemi. Mais il est modulaire et on peut y greffer d'autres petites choses de préférence bien réparties au sein du groupe de joyeux nécromants.

On peut donc continuer à améliorer nos puits dans l'idée d'obtenir de la survivabilité avec les traits qu'il nous reste.

Rituels vampiriques : Les puits volent de la vie aux ennemis.
Rituel de protection : Les puits appliquent protection aux alliés.
Rituel de vie : Vous créez un Puits de sang chaque fois que vous ranimez un allié.

Il est aussi possible de nous offrir une petite représailles de temps à autre.

Esprit malveillant : Vous recevez Représailles lorsque vous revêtez Linceul de mort.
Vigueur maléfique : Vous bénéficiez de Représailles lorsque vous appliquez une compétence de guérison.

Et enfin nous pouvons peaufiner au besoin :
Linceul affaiblissant : Vous lancez affaiblissement quand vous entrez en Linceul de mort.
Obscurité glaçante : Quand vous aveuglez une cible vous lui infligez également givre.
Terreur : Vos sorts de peur (effet) font des dégâts.

A vous de trouver les compromis qui vous plaisent


*Conseils de dernières minutes:*

Chacun doit penser au bien être du groupe. Le but est de tenir et de faire chier l’ennemi en donnant une impression de nombre.
Vous pouvez switcher les aptitudes et les compétences pendant les temps morts pour vous adapter à la situation.
Vous pouvez vous promener avec quelques morts vivants pour donner une fausse impression de monde en haut des remparts.
Vous pouvez activer votre minipet poussin mort vivant preferé pour le même effet.
Vous pouvez utiliser simultanément la forme de liche pour faire apparaître 25 horreurs déchiquetées au millieu des énemis pour créer un petit effet de panique.

*Et surtout n'oubliez pas de prévenir la cavalerie!*

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Je reprends ici l'idée du groupe de nécros spécialisés "tondeuses" voir le topic "3W serious", pour avoir expérimenté hier le nécro, tout ce qui est dit au-dessus est une très bonne base : 

-*L'arme principale* *le bâton* pour les marques et les AOE de masses, ici pas de mono-cibles on touche le plus de monde possible, donc je fonce et je largue mes marques dans le passage. On couplera à ça en main droite switch le *cor de guerre* pour le "speed sauterelle", pour la main gauche c'est au choix de chacun^^

-*Les puits* qui font vraiment du très bon travail, tout est dit au-dessus, on les pose aussi comme les marques du bâton.

-*Le DS* ou linceul, la seule utilisation de masse est le drain de vie qu'il faudra maximiser soit dans le drain soit en avantages pour le pack, en gros je passe sous linceul et j'enclenche le drain.

-*Le déplacement spectral*, un speed 33% de vitesse avec possibilité de revenir pendant 7 secondes au point de départ sinon c'est 30 sec sous speed, obligatoire en RvR surtout si l'on a pas chopé les speed alliés, ce qui m'est arrivé maintes fois hier. A coupler avec le cor en switch. Il aura aussi une autre utilité en défense de Fort.

-*Utilitaire Elite, "plague"* pour son empoisonnement de masse, ces aveuglements, vulnérabilités et - 50% en mouvements.
Ici une ébauche de build :  http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQAQNBL...5rnUwd3UPcn9zB

Imaginons maintenant que nous soyons 5 nécros, nous pouvons nous répartir le choix des puits en utilitaires 2 nécros prennent puits de souffrances et corruptions, deux autres puit de puissances, puit de souffrances, enfin bref on mixe comme on veut, si on a deux puits en utilitaire ça permet quand même d'en poser 20. Je ne compte pas le puits de sang.

J'ai encore des doutes sur l'efficacité des aptitudes choisies liées au drain dans ce build, c'est à tester. 

Sinon pour les séquences lors d'un poutrage de bus, trois ou quatre passages à travers et en général ça l'explose : Un passage sous Linceul et drain, un passage marques et puits, un passage Plague voir deux sous cette forme. Il faut s'imaginer que le groupe fait un Z dans le bus, un peu comme les Gaulois avec les Romains ou les Pirates ::P: 

On peut donc choisir de faire tous la même phase, voir si les stacks ne se contre pas ou faire chacun la phase qu'il veut, chose importante est la stabilité au début de l'attaque, là le linceul nous le donne dans les traits pendant 3 sec ou Plague. Voilà l'idée :;):

----------


## Myron

J'y ai réfléchi un peu hier et j'ai pondu un build relativement similaire au tien. 

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQEQNBI...90ju3WcqHuX+5A


L'idée est bonne de former un groupe de 5 Nécro et tenter de profiter pour couvrir un maximum de possibilités de la classe par exemple :
- Puit de sang - Tout les 5 
- Puit de souffrance - Tout les 5
- Puit de corruption - 3 Nécros
- Puit de pouvoir - 1 Nécro
- puit d'obscurité - 1 Nécro

Nos traits ne nous permettent plus d'utiliser les puits à distance mais du coup ils nous permettent plutôt de les spammer plus facilement pendant notre traversée du bus ennemi.
L'ordre idéal selon moi est Souffrance-Corruption/Pouvoir/Obscurité-Sang : On fait du dégât pendant que les altérations arrivent, on limite la casse avec le debuff/buff/obscurité et on termine par soigner les gros dégats qu'on s'est pris en traversant.
Les alliés qui sont passés dans chacun de nos puits ont gagné protection à chaque fois et les énnemis nous on soignés grâce au drain de vie des puits.

Quand on se retourne nous sommes malheureusement en cooldown au niveau des puits. On passe donc au plan B : 
On lance Empreinte de Grenth (élité humain) qui nous immobilise pendant le cast et on balance ensuite Nuée de sauterelles pendant qu'on retourne au charbon histoire de faire du dégat et de limiter leurs soins et cooldowns grâce au givre et au poison. On se met bien au millieu du paquet et on balance notre siphon de vie. On fait du gros dégât et on soigne nos alliés tout en étant sous stabilité.

Normalement à ce stade du combat les énnemis sont plus isolés et on peut terminer facilement les blessés avec le DPS et le Root de la dague en main droite.


J'ai testé ce build ce soir pendant la soirée serious et c'était franchement jouissif. Ca ne réclame pas de devoir cibler des gens isolés ni de cibler des AOE et c'est une vrai pluie de petits sacs qui vous attends.  ::): 

*A vos commentaires!*

----------


## Tygra

A mon avis il faut moins de puits de souffrance et beaucoup plus de puits de pouvoir et de corruption ! 
Les dégats sont là, merci les amis qui ont plus de dps que nous, par contre la gestion des boons et condis c'est notre job.

Pour ce qui est de l'élite chacun son truc, on a pas de vrai élite très utile dans ce cas. J'ai pas accès à l'élite humain donc je jouerais Plague très certainement, pas pour les bleed mais pour blind et cripple étant donné que je suis build sans condi dmg.

Mais sinon on est tous d'accord sur le fond : speed, marks et wells !

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Build testé aussi ce soir, je peux vous dire que si on a tous le trait du soin avec le life transfert ça permet vraiment de tenir dès le départ nos alliés!! Pas d'élite humain non plus, je reste sur Plague comme Tygra pour les mêmes raisons. Sinon le choix de Myron me semble encore plus abouti sur les traits, je vais modifier mon nécro^^ Je crois qu'on tient vraiment le bon build. A voir si se passer de stabilité sous Ds est faisable^^

----------


## Myron

Reste à rentabiliser un peu les combos dans toutes les zones qu'on crée à mon avis mais c'est déjà relativement efficace oui.  ::): 
Par contre j'ai laissé la stabilité. Bien qu'avec juste 3 secondes j'ai encore des doutes sur la pertinence de la chose.

----------


## Skiant

Ce soir j'pense que je serai présent pour pouvoir essayer ça, ça a l'air rigolo à jouer !

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Ah au fait j'oubliais aussi un point important en Plague, de 25000 hp je passe à 42000 sous Plague, une vraie chianlie pour l'adversaire!!!!

----------


## Tygra

T'oublies la stabilité aussi  :;): 

Je vous donne mes traits pour info :
0
0
20 : ii (taille des marques), v (15% de recast baton)
30 : vi (heal des alliés lors du transfert de vie), viii (20% de recast sur les puits), xii (les puits siphonnent de la vie)
20 : vi (le blast en DS perce et fout vulnérabilité), x (les marques génèrent de la life force).

C'est mon build PvE, je pense peut être l'adapter pour le wvw du coup, en le transformant comme suit :
0
0
20 : ii, iv (les puits filent protection)
30 : vi, iii (mark sur dodge), iv (puits de sang au revive)
20 : v (vitesse en DS), x

Puits de sang, puits de corruption, puits de pouvoir, plague.
Scepter/Warhorn//Staff
Je testerai ça dès que possible  :;):

----------


## Skiant

Tygra, si tu avais l'obligeance d'ajouter un nom à ton build et un lien vers ton build sur gw2skills pour la clarté, je me ferai un plaisir de l'ajouter à l'index que je vais essayer de tenir à jour sur le deuxième message du topic.

----------


## Myron

Bonne initiative Skiant. 
Tu peux aussi mettre mon post sur le Nécro en haut des remparts dans une partie Tutos? ^^

----------


## Skiant

> Bonne initiative Skiant. 
> Tu peux aussi mettre mon post sur le Nécro en haut des remparts dans une partie Tutos? ^^


Yaisse, j'ajoute ça de suite.

----------


## Tygra

*Nécro-tt (Tondeuse Tygra)*
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQUQNBm...y2krJZTrPGbsnA

Je suis revenu sur mes décisions de trait, j'aime que les marks se rechargent 20% plus vite pour le chill et le fear.
J'aime que mes wells se rechargent vite et siphonnent de la vie (ça fait peur aux ennemis même si c'est ridicule)
Je suis pas tout à fait décidé sur mon premier trait en Soul Reaping.

/pour les temps de recast ce sera à voir en fonction du rythme qu'on a, ça se trouve j'en aurais pas besoin = à adapter /

Pour le moment je suis en cleric pour mon stuff, tout simplement parce que je viens d'arriver 80 et c'est sympa pour le PvE, mais à terme ce sera full soldier. Du moins tant que les life leech sont pas indexés sur le healing power. Si jamais ça change, je reviendrais peut être au healing power.

Rune of the undead parce que "pourquoi pas". Je suis pas persuadé que ça marche. On verra. J'aime les condis mais je pense pas que mon role c'est de foutre du bleed, certains le feront bien mieux. Je préfère les condis qui scalent pas avec le condi dmg, comme vuln, chill, cripple, blind. Sauf que mon puits de corruption va possiblement foutre une masse de condis. Encore une fois, à voir.
La rune of fire me tente bien. La rune of strengh aussi. Dolyak aussi.

----------


## Ptit gras

Dolyak le bonus (6) tick à 32hp par seconde.

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Un post intéressant pour le stuff et la spé DOT 

_http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQAQNAW...P947xFP6BxDnMA

Les tics de saignements montent a 125-130 le tic
Le tic d empoisonnement a 315
Le tic de givre a 21-25

J utilise le stuff Karma+du Killbhorn( qui m a couté les yeux de la tete) avec comme stats precision/Robustesse/degats par altération et des orbes de maraudeur( augment jaune)avec des bijoux necrophages ou swtch en mix chevalier necrophage afin de monter a plus de 1580 de robustesse en gardant avec les bouffes un +1400 d alteration avec 1500 de puissance et 50% de chances de critiques( les dot critiques pas attention, le critique est necessaire uniquement en spé dot si on veut apposer enormement de saignement grace au build)

Pour le debat robustesse/vitalité personnellement j' ai quand meme 26K Pv et mes bouffe augmentent les dot en fonction de ma robustesse, voila pourquoi, et ayant essayé full necrophage avec 32 K Pv et mourir par un ridicule bullcharge/100lames a 22K degats j ai plus opté pour la robustesse qui me permet de bien resister en mettant le bordel complet chez mes ennemis qui vont passer leurs temps a clean et esquiver mes marques et se prendre une pluie dans la tête par la suite en ayant cramer tout leurs cd sur mes dot, que je leurs aurais évidemment remis .

Ps: Les traits et compétences de barre peuvent être bougées, tu peux aussi switch sur du corruption avec le sang c est la puissance et epidémie afin de mettre meme les dot mono en aoe, augmenter ta resist en augmentant de 50% les soins du vol de vie sur les sorts. Pour ma part je trouve le mark of blood sur l'esquive un gros plus car te permet d avoir une bonne régenération de vie._

----------


## Tygra

Avec Kayato (je parle pas en son nom, mais un peu quand même) on est tous les deux passés en mode "robustesse+conditions" et on poutre grave. 

Je pourrais donner plus de détails à ceux que ça intéresse, mais voici en gros l'idée du build :
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQUQNAW...y2krJZTrKGVsJA

Il y a aussi une variante avec les puits (il suffit de changer quelques traits et de prendre le recast des puits notamment, à la place de la mark sur dodge). Bon personnellement je trouve le corrupt boon trop jouissif sur un Gardien et le epidemic vraiment trop puissant dans un tas.
On joue le tout en Rabid, qui se choppe en partie en Karma (4/6), puis dans les donjons (CM, TA et d'autres) ou alors à l'HV sous le nom de Khilbron.

Et on ramasse grave du sac en 3W, Kaya peut être plus que moi encore avec les puits.

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

J'aime bien ce build, spé saignement surtout, je met plutôt en rune 2*centaure 2*Kraith et 2 Affligé qui me donne 15%*3 donc 45% en tout de durée de saignement en plus des traits du sceptre!!! Je préfère par contre "le Sang c'est la puissance" m'infliger des corruptions en RvR j'évite, j'en reçois assez déjà^^

----------


## Tygra

J'avais longtemps réfléchi au durée de conditions et je me suis rendu à la conclusion que, particulièrement en WvW, c'est inutile : soit le combat est trop court, soit les condis sont enlevées rapidement.
Je préfère maxer l'intensité de chaque tic. Mais je suppose que c'est une histoire de préférence  :;):

----------


## Tygra

Yo les nécros ! 
Petite idée de build qui peut être sympa : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQUQNAW...yGlLKZUrKGgsXA

Nécessite de la bouffe "condi duration" pour être réellement drôle.
On perd pas mal de capacité de zone par rapport au build traditionnel du nécro condis+puits, mais on joue avec 6 possibilité de fear, qui font de 2 à 4 (!) secondes, du blind et du chill. Bien lourd quoi.

Je me dis qu'on pourrait se faire des sorties à 5 nécros odieux comme celui-ci. Ca pourrait être fnu (pas sur de l'efficacité finale, mais ça tabasse pas mal à mon avis) !  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Hum, tu peux expliquer comment tu peux fear 6 fois ?
Je n'ai pas trop exploré le nécro donc je ne vois que 2 fear venant des armes et 2 fear passif venant des traits.

----------


## Hasunay

Fear du linceul et le dernier je sais pas.

EDIT : Il a 3 fear via les trait donc c'est bon on a les 6 ^^'

----------


## Maderone

Nan merde, j'ai compté le fear du linceul dans le fear des armes. Donc en gros comme fear y'a :
- Bâton.
- Linceul.
- Le trait 8 de la branche 3.
- Le trait 1 de la branche 5.
Et voilà... Y'a quoi d'autre ?

----------


## Tygra

Fear sur le 5 baton, sur le 3 DS, sur trait quand tu down, sur trait quand tu te fais stun, sur le 2 quand tu es down ... j'ai perdu le 6ème.

Ah pardon : c'est le corrupt boon. Sur une stab. 
Ok, c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux... mais en wuvwuv c'est un hypothèse raisonnable.

On peut considérer que les fear sur down et fear quand down ne devraient pas être comptabilisés (parce qu'un CPC ça mange jamais la terre à part ... vous savez qui). Ca en laisse quand même 4 à disposition. On peut envisager de remplacer le I en Soul Reaping par le III (15% de recast sur les sorts de DS).
Sans oublier qu'à côté on est quand même à 1800 condi damage et qu'on a plein d'autres sorts.

Edit : le spectral wall c'est ma nouvelle lubie depuis quelques jours, mais un nécro normal mettrait un epidemic à la place.

----------


## Zevka

Coucou les amis gotiko-emo-tro-dark.

Je monte actuellement un nécro (pas de WvWvW, que du PvE), niveau 60~.


Pour l'instant j'ai surtout monté la moisson des âme, j'aime bien la mécanique du linceul de mort. J'ai essayé en combinaison de la branche malédictions (critiques), puis colère (spite, puissance). Ça tourne pas trop mal, et c'est plutôt rigolo MAIS... Déjà, j'ai l'impression d'être mega dépendant de mon stuff, et aussi, je suis pas mal déçu de la branche moisson des âmes, je trouve les bonus de la branche pas folichon.


Du coup je pense tester une spé basé sur la branche sang, et donc les dagues (j'adore mécanismes de vol de vie), mais j'ai du mal à me décider pour les bonus à choisir, et quelle(s) autre branche monter, j'ai donc besoin d'avis et de conseils !


- La branche dégâts me parait une des plus adaptée (notamment vu que les dagues ne font pas trop de dégâts de condition), mais ça dépends de ce que je prends en armes secondaires
- La branche mort pour faire un build costaud me tente (j'ai fait ça sur mon voleur), mais ça n'a pas l'air de trop coller avec la branche sang, et je n'utilise pas les invoc'
- La branche malédictions a des aptitudes sympa, mais je ne suis pas convaincu non plus de la synergie

La grosse question restante est celle du stuff, pour l'instant j'ai fait du classique power/precision partout. La puissance est probablement pas mal pour jouer avec des dagues, mais la précision je ne suis pas sûr, peut être que je devrais m'orienter sur puissance / robustesse (les inscriptions du chevalier je crois ?).


Bref, z'en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Tygra

Moi j'ai surtout un point de vue WvW, mais le build que j'utilise (à savoir à fond sur les dégats des condis, les critiques et la résistance) est très efficace en PvE aussi. Néanmoins, tu peux jouer un peu ce que tu veux !
En nécro, à partir du moment où tu as un stuff décent, adapté à ton niveau, l'ensemble du PvE est assez trivial je trouve.

Les choses à éviter : les minions pour le moment. Personnellement je trouve aussi le vol de vie très peu efficace, mais si ça t'éclate, fonce à fond dedans ! Il y a des aptitudes qui te font voler de la vie sur chaque critique, peut être que tu peux en profiter ? 
Tu peux avoir une survie de malade sans pour autant investir des points dans la branche de la mort : si tu montes le sang et le linceul, tu te retrouves avec un pool de PV équivalent à 50k peut être ... avec du vol de vie, tu devrais pas tomber souvent  :;):

----------


## Rhusehus

Salut,

Je me permet de poster un build nécro, surtout que je constate qu'on a rien ici en spé invoc.  ::o: 

-lien vers le build-

J’appelle ce build le Necro" Café-clope". L'idée c'est de pouvoir jouer à une main.

En pratique il se trouve que c'est un build surtout efficace (mais alors très) en sPvP, contrairement a toute attente.

Comment ça fonctionne :

Gardez le bâton, ne switchez avec l'autre set d'arme que pour vous amuser. Engagez à longue portée et balancez une charge de golem en entrée de combat le temps de caler les 2 premières marks. Pensez à utiliser l'aveuglement du Shadow Fiend dans la foulé, mais après la charge du golem pour éviter le briseCC éventuel du bump.

Maintenant il suffit de rester calé sur ses pattes, de boire son café, et de regarder. En règle générale les joueurs paniques en voyant que les minions encaissent à mort et leur mettent la mine, surtout qu'ils sucent de la vie et sont soignés par la mark de sang du bâton.

Les marks ont une excellente synergie avec votre tas de minions, surtout la mark putride combiné au skill XI de magie du sang.


C'est aussi extrêmement efficace contre les mesmers, les minions ayant tendance a devenir foufou et éclater toutes les illusions dès qu'elles popent.  :;): 

Si quelqu'un s'excite et viens en melée : Armure spectrale, esquive qui lâche des mark of blood, et Death Shroud quand c'est chargé. Mais ne vous en faitent pas, vous encaissez a mort.

Point faible : 

Attention tout de même à tous les builds condition damage/résistance. Il va falloir jouer à 2 main pour caler les mark putrides et du faucheur au bon moment. Il est envisageable de remplacer l'armure spectrale par ce qui vous plait, donc un skil pour purger les conditions peut aider dans ce genre de combat.


Le matos :

Vous noterez que pour les runes, j'aime prendre tout type de set basé sur la résistance. Le set Dolyak est très sympa, le set de runes de la terre supérieure aussi. Pour le gear prenez un mélange de Soldat et Carrion.



Si vous possédez une souris avec plusieurs boutons vous pouvez facilement jouer a une main, et c'est vraiment un plus. Et étaler des mesmers et des voleurs avec une main c'est grand plaisir !  :;):

----------


## Myron

Faudra que je tente à l'occasion. Les minions m'ont très peu attirés depuis le début alors que j'ai choisi le nécro pour ça à la base.

----------


## Tygra

Ils sont encore hyper buggés malheureusement ...
Je pense qu'a terme ça peut être sympa (je les ai longtemps utilisés sous l'eau, c'est puissant), voire fun même.
En tout cas les traits choisis font envie !

Par contre je ne pense pas que j'arriverai un jour à faire confiance à une AI pour jouer à ma place là où il y a une chance de PvP  :;):

----------


## Myron

*Mise à jour du 26/02/2013*




> Necromancer
> Bloodthirsty: This trait now functions with the Vampiric Rituals and Vampiric Master traits.
> Flesh of the Master: This trait now properly affects Jagged Horrors.
> Ghastly Claws: Damage from this ability has been increased by ~10%.
> Locust Swarm: The radius of this ability has been increased by ~16% and now has the range of a normal melee ability.
> Mark of Revival: This trait now functions with the Greater Marks trait.
> Minion Master: This trait now affects Mark of Horror from the necromancer’s Lich Form.
> Necromantic Corruption: This trait now functions with Bone Fiend, Shadow Fiend, Flesh Wurm, and Jagged Horror.
> Protection of the Horde: This trait now functions with Jagged Horror minions.
> ...





> Nécromant
> Assoiffé de sang : cette aptitude fonctionne désormais avec les aptitudes Rituels vampiriques et Maîtrise vampirique.
> Chair du Maître : cette aptitude affecte désormais correctement les Horreurs déchiquetées.
> Griffes effrayantes : les dégâts de cette compétence sont augmentés d’environ 10 %.
> Nuée de sauterelles : le rayon de cette compétence est augmenté d’environ 16 %, et sa portée est celle d’une compétence au corps à corps classique.
> Marque de réanimation : cette aptitude fonctionne désormais correctement avec l’aptitude Marques supérieures.
> Maître des serviteurs : cette aptitude affecte désormais la Marque d’horreur de la Forme de liche du nécromant.
> Corruption nécromante : cette aptitude fonctionne désormais avec Démon squelette, Démon sombre, Guivre de chair et Horreur déchiquetée.
> Protection de la horde : cette aptitude fonctionne désormais avec les serviteurs des Horreurs déchiquetées.
> ...


Je vais enfin pouvoir ressortir ma hache en public! ^^
Et il semble qu'ils aient travaillés sur les builds MM également.

Qu'en pensez vous? si il reste des nécros dans cette guilde.

----------


## Tigermilk

J'en pense que ca me donne envie de ressortir ma necro, qui commence sérieusement à prendre la poussière.

Par contre mon stuff full alteration semble plus trop opti ...  ::(:

----------


## Myron

L'altération c'est pas trop mon truc perso donc je ne peux pas vraiment t'éclairer la dessus.
J'essaie de jouer un max le nécro de manière polyvalente - J'ai pas l'impression que maxer dans une direction soit judicieux avec cette classe.
Mon armure est plutôt dégât par altération avec rune de mort vivant (altération et robustesse) et coté bijoux je me suis plutot orienté survivabilité et puissance des soins.
Et pour les armes je cherche toujours le compromis intéressant suivant les skills propres à l'arme.

Le seul gros truc qui manque ce sont les critiques mais vu que ca laisse une place à la chance et je suis l'homme le plus malchanceux de la création je préfère la superposition de plusieurs valeurs sures (Puissance, Robu, Vita, Heal, Alté)  :;): 

Et franchement je m'éclate. Je tank super bien, j'enlève les conditions de mes potes et presque tout ce que je fait les soigne ou me soigne, j'apporte mon lot de conditions et de dégâts directs de manières satisfaisante sur la durée.

----------


## Tigermilk

Je vais ptete aller craquer les 300k Karma qui traine sur mon necro pour du stuff robu, histoire de tanker !

----------


## Myron

Attention que la capacité de tanking du nécro tiens sur plusieurs axes sur lesquels tu dois travailler :

- Trouver le bon équilibre entre Robu et Vita.
Le nécro est déjà pas mal avantagé question points de vie ce qui est pas mal contre les conditions. Il faut trouver avec quelles valeurs tu te sent le plus à l'aise dans toutes les situation.
- Soin et vol de vie
Les soins du nécro sont très utiles et il faut chercher à les utiliser au mieux. Du vol de vie de la dague à la comp 2 du baton il faut multiplier ses sources de heal et avoir assez de puissance de soin pour qu'ils ne soient pas anecdotiques.
- Force vitale
Pour encaisser sans problème un gros burst ou une bonne décharge d'agonie rien de tel qu'une barre de force vitale bien pleine. Ça permet aussi de patienter pépère que le cooldown de ton soin se termine en cas de coup dur.

En jouant sur tout ces aspects tu peux engager un combat en étant mal en point et finir en pleine forme pour rez tes petits camarades et ça c'est beau.  ::):

----------


## Tigermilk

Je vais theorycraft tout ca, pas grand chose à branler aujourd'hui au bureau  ::):

----------


## Myron

N'hésite pas à communiquer ton analyse.  :;):

----------


## belreinuem

J'ai commencer a leveller un nécro et je dois dire que c'est pas facile.
Tout d'abord les invoc sont inutiles et le fait que les améliorations soient touttes dans des branches différentes n'aident pas.
Je suis donc passé dans l'optique de tenter un build D/F et A/W orienté sur les puits.
Voila le plan:
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQEQRBI...P9g7xFPqQwUFUH

Le but étant de faire du soutient  grace au well of blood et Well of Power, et de pourrir avec les 2 autres.

La dague me donnerai du CC et du vol de vie, le focus pour du debuff supplémentaire.

Avant que je me fatigue a faire la montée de niveau est-ce que vous pensez que c'est jouable en donjon?

----------


## Myron

Necro c'est clairement pas facile à prendre en main. Il faut choper pas mal d'automatismes et pour les avoir il faut beaucoup le jouer.
Dis toi bien que tu ne verra jamais du gros chiffre et essaie d'apprendre à être attentif à ce qui se passe derrière (conditions, temps gagné à tanker, état de ton équipe grâce à ton action, ...) tu te trouvera plus utile et tu prendra du plaisir à jouer ta classe.
Les invocs ne sont pas inutiles mais sont situationnelles. Tu peux changer d'utility à la volée donc ne t'en prive pas. Perso je suis bien content de les avoir sur asca chemin 2 quand il faut tenir une position pendant que les autres activent des pièges. et le reste du temps je suis sur les puits.

Pour ton build niveau armes et utility c'est jouable je pense. Bien que remplacer le bâton par la hache te force à te rapprocher un peu de la zone chaude dans tes phases plus safe.
C'est à tester vu que j'utilise très peu la hache depuis son gros nerf en beta (je vais m'y remettre maintenant qu'elle a reçu un peu d'amour)

Par contre les traits je n'aime pas du tout. Les dégâts sur le fear sont anecdotiques et le fear quand tu es à terre est tellement court qu'il ne fait pas franchement peser la balance.

Sur le papier avec ton choix d'arme je partirais plus sur ce genre de traits :
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQEQRBI...3jLO0jbztWqCuD

De mon coté j'ai un build dans ce genre la :
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQEQNBm...7pHdvt4UPcn9zB

----------


## Tygra

Si tu prends les dégats sur le fear + rallongement du temps de fear + bouffe durée des condis et un reste de build à peu près opti (je crois que je l'ai posté la page d'avant), tu fais des dommages de malade. Du genre 2k+ par fear (ouais c'est "de malade" pour un nécro hein)
Je pense que c'est à creuser.

Pour ma part je suis en rabid (alté/pre/tough), baton//scepter/dagger, c'est bien sympa, je suis polyvalent et utile à la fois en WvW et PvE. En ce moment je teste le trait chill sur blind, ça me semble bon en wuvwuv.

Les quelques nouveaux changements me feraient bien envisager un deuxième set complètement différent où je jouerais dagger/warhorn//axe/focus, avec pas mal de vol de vie et les bebettes. Plutot pow/tough/vit a priori. On verra, j'aimerais bien qu'ils améliorent l'IA avant que je claque tout mon karma dans un deuxieme set exo.

----------


## Myron

L'UI en linceul tu veux dire?

C'est marrant comme notre approche de la classe est très différente. Je suis plus orienté puits/vol de vie/ds et les conditions sont vraiment la en bonus. 
Le fear je ne m'en sert que pour interrupt et depuis qu'il ne passe plus le buff des boss je ne l'utilise presque jamais.

----------


## Tygra

En fait je voulais parler de l'IA des bebettes.
Et je veux une amélioration du DS oui, je veux les skills du DS sous l'eau, sur terre, c'est vachement mieux pour un build conditions. Ca me gave de perdre toute ma puissance dès que je passe en DS, c'est juste un "oh shit" bouton, c'est pas fun. Et je veux voir ma vie, mes buffs, mes condis, mes recasts quand je suis en DS aussi !

----------


## Bartinoob

Hop, petit up du topic.

Etant devenu un habitué du stuff berserk, et voulant éviter de servir à rien si un deuxième nécro est dans le groupe, j'ai testé pour vous le nécro zerk. C'est assez surprenant, totalement éloigné d'un nécro classique, très fragile mais qui tape assez fort.

En gros, je passe la majorité de mon temps sous linceul, et je met des baffes à 3k avec le 1. Les seules alté que je mets sont des vulné et des saignements qui proc sur crit.

Pour le build : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQEQRAn...5iqVuAeDGtaA-w

Pour l'avoir testé en donjon, c'est assez marrant mais extrêmement fragile, je n'ai quasi pas de dispell, pas d'evade, je pensais jouer ça un peu comme mon elem mais c'est en fait assez différent. J'ai l'impression d'être totalement en mousse, et autant ça marche à peu près pour du donjon classique, j'ai de gros doutes sur un boss style fractale grawl. Après, je sais pas du tout jouer nécro, j'ai aucun automatisme et c'est ptet la raison pour laquelle j'ai du mal.

Bref, si certains ont testé un build de ce genre, j'aimerais savoir si y a d'autres trucs plus adaptés pour une orientation dégâts purs et pas du tout d'alté  ::): 

Edit : après un creuset c1, c'est vraiment vraiment fragile, et j'ai aucun moyen de me remettre full life rapidement comme avec elem / guard / war. En fait, ça ressemble un peu au mesmer sauf que j'ai aucun clone pour occuper les méchants  :Emo:

----------


## Myron

J'essaierai de tester ça quand j'aurais assez de run cita à mon actif  ::P:

----------


## Nessou



----------


## olih

Dans le genre, il y a celle là qui est pas mal aussi :


Si il n'y avait pas  runes de divinité dans son build, ça me tenterai pas mal.

----------


## Myron

Tout pareil. J'étais super chaud de m'orienter vers ce build et quand j'ai vu les runes j'ai dit "Bon ok c'est mort..."

----------


## Bartinoob

En fait le mec du dessus utilise rune de feu*2, rune d'Hoelbrak*2, rune j'sais plus quoi*2. Chaque duo file +25 puissance et 20% durée de pouvoir, et vu les stacks que tu amasses, ça peut être assez génial. Il déconseille par contre de mettre des points dans la deuxième ligne (Curses ?) mais perso je vais en garder un peu car j'arrive pas à avoir les 50% de chances de crit sans bouffe sinon.

Au pire, tant que t'as 50% de ccc, tu as 100% de chance de crit sous linceul avec le trait qui va bien, donc tu peux ensuite te focus sur des runes puissance classiques (pour l'instant j'ai du feu de Bael, étant donné mon stuff cita. Ça permet toujours d'avoir 165 puissance, même si les autres traits servent à rien).

Et est-ce que vous savez si le passage en DS compte comme un switch d'amre pour les cachets qui vont bien ? J'peux pas tester là tout de suite  ::P:

----------


## olih

Le build Glass Canon est relativement peu cher.
Par contre le build damage hybride...

----------


## Myron

> Et est-ce que vous savez si le passage en DS compte comme un switch d'amre pour les cachets qui vont bien ? J'peux pas tester là tout de suite


Me semble pas d'ailleurs quand tu es en DS tes stats restent celles de l'arme équipée sous la DS. Switcher sur ton arme power peut être intéressant du coup.

----------


## Bartinoob

> Le build Glass Canon est relativement peu cher.
> Par contre le build damage hybride...


Bah avec le build que je joue, je resterai Glass Cannon quoi qu'il arrive, mais avec plein de stacks de puissance, je monte aussi les alté  ::): 

Et pour les runes de divinité, j'ai toujours considéré plus intéressantes les orbes de rubis si t'es dans une optique dps.

@Myron : OK, faudra que je teste en spvp de tout façon  ::): 

Edit : et sinon pour développer mon plus gros problème là tout de suite : le monsieur dans les vidéos met 10 points dans la 3eme ligne. Bonus : De la durée d'avantage, de la robu, et le trait qui file 400 robu quand tu canalises. Et mon plus gros problème maintenant, c'est de trouver comment compenser la perte de 100 précision que j'avais dans la ligne Curses  :Emo: 

Le seul truc que j'ai trouvé pour l'instant, c’est ça : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQEQRAn...uoalLg3gRrGA-w

----------


## Myron

Les orbes de rubis c'est pas mal j'avoue mais ça n'est pas adapté dans l'optique du build versatile étant donné que ça n'influe pas ton coté conditions.
Sur du glass canon c'est génial par contre.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bah après, kit divinité complet : 60 dégâts d'alté. Un stack de pouvoir : 30 ou 35.

Si tu maxes les stacks de pouvoir avec de la durée, etc, tu peux quand même monter facilement à des niveaux élevés d'alté  ::): 

==> Hop, petit édit : je pense avoir trouvé mon build final. A modifier plus tard avec un peu d'élevé  ::): 

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQEQRAn...5iqVuAeDGtaA-w

----------


## ds108j

Bonjour les canards,

Je suis niveau 62, et je vais aller sous peu acheter mon livre permettant de monter à 30 les traits.
Pour monter jusqu'au 80, que conseilleriez vous, sachant que je joue actuellement puits.

J'ai essayé sur les conseils de certains de mettre le puit de santé, mais j'avoue que j'ai eu du mal, ayant l'habitude d'avoir le pet qui me heal et qui peut détourner l'attention des ennemis. Faut-il que je me fasse violence pour apprendre à bien gérer mon puit de soin ?
Comment conseillez vous la répartition des traits pour que je sois efficace en exploration ? (pas de pvp, donjon pour le moment)

----------


## Hasunay

Personnellement même avec un build puits je préfère l'absorption d'altération qui a un cd plus court, vire les altés et n'oblige pas à l'immobilisme. Après le gros avantage du nécro c'est qui est plutôt flexible niveau build, moi par exemple je le joue tank/critique avec seulement les compétences spectrale.

----------


## ds108j

> Personnellement même avec un build puits je préfère l'absorption d'altération qui a un cd plus court, vire les altés et n'oblige pas à l'immobilisme. Après le gros avantage du nécro c'est qui est plutôt flexible niveau build, moi par exemple je le joue tank/critique avec seulement les compétences spectrale.


Merci, pour info, je suis en Sceptre/Dague et Baton en secondaire.

----------


## Tygra

Si j'avais la foi de changer mon stuff pour le PvE, je jouerais ça en Necro ~distance : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQAQNAn...2bFRrWKgIWGB-e

Bon, le céleste est probablement pas une bonne idée au vu des prochaines maj d'équilibrage.
Et puis comme Hasunaynay le dit, en fait en Necro tu peux y aller tout nu avec une hache et pas de skills utilitaires, tu t'en sors quand même. Joue ce qui te plait, tu peux pas vraiment te tromper.
Si ton but devient le min/maxing, les donjons en mode speedclear et les fractales haut niveau, là il faudra en rediscuter. M'enfin déjà, t'es pas un War/Guard/Mes/Ranger, donc ...

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour finir mon leveling, j'étais en full puits en utilitaire, la plague en élite et la cure d'altérations en heal. Et j'ai bourriné tout ce qui passait à la manière d'un guerrier :D

----------


## Tygra

Le heal bouffe condi c'est quand même un must. Il est assez génial.

La plague autant je la trouve bien en WvW, autant en PvE ça manque de patate, donc je lui préfère mes tourelles de sylvari ou bien le flesh golem.

----------


## olih

En mono cible, tu as la forme de liche qui est assez monstrueuse autrement.

----------


## ds108j

Le necro condi en PVE, c'est mort ? entérré ? ou on peut encore en faire quelque chose ? (Build intéressant si possible)

----------


## pikkpi

Coucou, alors j'ai retesté un peu tout mes persos pour voir si j'arrive à raccrocher au jeu après qu'Anet ait cassé mon mesmer et il se trouve que j'ai dans le lot une necro condi justement.
-sceptre/dague of course (un baton en switch mais je pense pas que ça soit vraiment utile en vrai)
-tout l'équipement en altération/précision/robustesse 
- Runes de Krait (45% de durée de saignement en plus +175 alté), undead ou d'autres doivent être pas mal aussi
- Cachet  de terre (saignement sur crits) et Corruption ( 10 alté par kill )

Pour les traits j'ai comme base un truc du style ? , 6 (II, VII, XI) , ? , ? , 2 (VI), et je teste différentes répartitions pour le reste (difficile de trouver de la synergie ailleurs en fait...)
Pour les skills utilitaires, *blood is power* et *epidemic*

Alors *potentiellement* cette base fait deja super mal, rien qu'en autoshot sceptre 1 tu stackes 20 saignements facile.

Le problème reste qu'on est toujours dans guild wars 2 : En pve je pense pas que ça puisse être rentable par rapport à un build zerk, surtout qu'un tas de conditions potentielles posées par tes soins seront écrasées par celles d'autres joueurs ayant moins de dégats d'alté  :
- Dans un groupe zerk de donjon les conditions n'ont pas le temps de ticker assez pour être rentable 
- Dans les events mondiaux pas assez de ticks sur les petits mobs pour ne serait-ce que les tagger (donc pas de loot dessus), sur les boss & autres champions les conditions seront écrasées

Ce qui nous laisse 2 cas où le build peut être intéressant :
- Le donjon en PU
- Le farm solo (dans des zones où les mobs sont rapprochés)

----------


## ds108j

Bon ben je suis bon pour mettre à la poubelle mes bottes élevées et ce ma seconde rune que j'ai crafté pour la veste élevée... (je l'ai fait en nécrophage)
 ::'(:

----------


## Pulse

> Bon ben je suis bon pour mettre à la poubelle mes bottes élevées et ce ma seconde rune que j'ai crafté pour la veste élevée... (je l'ai fait en nécrophage)


T'inquiètes, tu vas prendre l'habitude de mettre du stuff élevé au placard... :D

----------


## ds108j

Vu comment j'ai déjà bien galéré sur les bottes 

X_X

Edit : Donc au final c'est ça, la condi, on oublie.
ça marche pas bien en PVE de groupe
ça marche pas bien en WvW (anticondi)
ça marche pas bien en Spvp

----------


## Ptit gras

Si ça marche bien en sPvP, mais t'as pas a craft d'armure  ::trollface::

----------


## ds108j



----------


## pikkpi

/cheer
Plutôt joueur PvE à la base, l'état actuel du meta est assez tristounet.

----------


## Skiant

> /cheer
> Plutôt joueur PvE à la base, l'état actuel du meta est assez tristounet.


Tu veux dire l'absence totale de meta vu qu'il faut faire du zerk à tout va et que j'ai rarement vu de builds utiliser autre chose que les puits comme utilitaires ?

----------


## pikkpi

Oui désolé pour le semi-HS, je parlais pour tous les non-elem/guard/war et les elem/guar/war non-zerk

----------


## Myron

Comme quoi le nécro il relève même les topics morts... ^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faudrait nerfer le berzerk, genre imposer des malus sur la résistance (+ X% de dégâts reçus), les points de vie (- X% de PdV) et la distance de frappe (oui parce que Berzerk à distance, c'est pas crédible, -X% de portée) !
Tynril ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Pulse

> Si ça marche bien en sPvP, mais t'as pas a craft d'armure


Ca fonctionne bien aussi en McM, pas dans le zerg hein, mais en roaming ça fait son petit effet !

----------


## revanwolf

> Faudrait nerfer le berzerk, genre imposer des malus sur la résistance (+ X% de dégâts reçus), les points de vie (- X% de PdV) et la distance de frappe (oui parce que Berzerk à distance, c'est pas crédible, -X% de portée) !
> Tynril ?


Ils l'ont déjà nerf, mais comme les ennemis sont bêtes,il y a juste à savoir quand il lance son attaque qui te OS et il crève en moins de 2.

ET s'il nerfencore plus le zerk alors les joueurs qui font du speedrun vont abandonner le jeu.

moralité:nerfer le zerk ne sert à rien il faut rendre les autres stats plus utile(mais pour cela il faut énormément de travail,ce que anet n'a pas l'air de disposer).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Des mobs dirigés par des vrais joueurs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Pulse

> Ils l'ont déjà nerf, mais comme les ennemis sont bêtes,il y a juste à savoir quand il lance son attaque qui te OS et il crève en moins de 2.
> 
> ET s'il nerfencore plus le zerk alors les joueurs qui font du speedrun vont abandonner le jeu.
> 
> moralité:nerfer le zerk ne sert à rien il faut rendre les autres stats plus utile(mais pour cela il faut énormément de travail,ce que anet n'a pas l'air de disposer).


Comme tu le dis le problème c'est les ennemis, ca serait simple de faire des mobs avec des phases ou la puissance ne sert à rien et ou les conditions font tout le boulot. Mais le dilemme se situe au niveau de leur philosophie qui est  : venez comme vous êtes (comme chez McDo). Il faut donc que le gars avec du stuff de la chouette puisse réussir le donjon quand même.

----------


## Bartinoob

Non, virer le cap d'altés sur les mobs.

----------


## Maderone

> Des mobs dirigés par des vrais joueurs ?


Han o_o ! Ca serait énorme !!

Tu veux dire... Le spvp ?  :x

----------


## ds108j

> Non, virer le cap d'altés sur les mobs.


J'avais pas vu cette réponsé ! 
Elle me plaît même si irréalisable.

Du coup, j'ai crafté un staff élevé ....... devinez quoi............ en Zerk.

Merci.

----------


## Bartinoob

Je vois pas en quoi c'est irréalisable. Pour rendre ça utilisable en instance et pas en WB si ça leur chante, rien que monter le cap de saignements de 25 à 100 serait cool. Et ça changerait rien au pvp puisque si tu te manges 20 stacks en pvp, t'es de toute façon mort donc bon.

Ça serait ptet plus compliqué avec les condis qui stackent sur la durée, maybon ... En attendant, t'as bien fait  :;):

----------


## ds108j

Même si c'est pas "optimisé', vous en pensez quoi de ce build Zerk pour PVE/Donjon ?

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fRAQRBI...C-TRQfAAg+HA-e

(les canards qui m'ont filé des conseils, y a des choses à changer ?)

----------


## Sephil

Corrupt Boon ne sert pas à grand chose, il y a extrêmement peu de mobs/bosses dans le jeu qui ont des buffs. Ca se résume globalement au golem dans les 3 chemins de CoE, et au Butcher de HotW p1. Et pour eux le corrupt boon a un CD beaucoup trop grand. Reste sur le puits de vulnérabilité (ou celui de blind si jamais t'es avec des gens qui savent pas dodge ^^) je pense.

Comme je te disais, le combo field dark c'est pas génial, mais c'est surtout pénalisant quand tu as 1 elem baton ET un perso qui profite des combo feu dans le groupe.
Par exemple un groupe "opti" avec 2 elems, tu essaies d'en avoir un au baton, et l'autre en conjured weapons avec le lightning hammer. L'elem baton maintient en permanence la zone de feu, et l'autre fait un combo explo (3 stacks de might) toutes les 3 autoattaques.
Autre exemple où la zone de feu est intéressante, si tu as un elem baton et un gardien dans le groupe, il faut savoir que les 2 classes font beaucoup plus de dommages sur des ennemis qui ont brûlure, et tous les combos feu à part explo servent à maintenir un uptime maximal de brûlure.

Mais là on est vraiment dans des cas très particuliers, au pire ce que tu peux faire si tu fais un donjon "opti" en vocal c'est annoncer quand tu poses ton puits, comme ça si quelqu'un comptait lancer un combo, il peut prévoir le coup et le garder pour après, ou bien l'elem peut attendre que tu poses ton puits pour mettre la zone de feu juste après, ce qui donne plus de chances de comboter sur le feu.

En bref, ne te tracasse pas trop pour ce qu'on a dit sur les zones de combo des puits, ça va pas fondamentalement changer l'efficacité du groupe. ^^

Du coup le trait de reduction des skills de corruption est pas vraiment nécessaire. Tu peux chercher un autre plus utile.  :;): 


Pour l'élite, la forme de liche c'est pas mal ouais, ça fait des très gros chiffres sur le 5 et l'autoattaque. Tu peux aussi jouer le golem et l'envoyer faire sa charge sur le boss quand il est dans un coin/contre un mur, c'est le même principe que l'espadon de feu des elems, et la forme d'ours des norns, ton golem va continuer sa charge sur place et faire des ticks de dommages toutes les secondes.


Dernier petit détail, je sais pas si tu le savais vu que tu as mis 2 fois la dague sur ton build editor, mais ça peut t'économiser une dague zerk, donc au cas où :
quand tu veux la même arme sur les 2 switchs, tu as pas besoin d'en avoir 2.
Exemple dans ton cas, tu peux avoir dague/cor et uniquement focus en switch, ça utilise la dague sur les 2 switchs. (Ca marche aussi avec l'off-hand)

----------


## ds108j

Merci pour ces conseils !  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

J'aime bien jouer plutôt linceul perso tellement ça fait mal : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fRAQRBI...kS/QeNMnVCCA-e

----------


## Hasunay

Dans tous les cas je conseillerais le golem en utilisation régulière, c'est vraiment un bon atout avec sa charge, par contre il faut faire attention car ce con ce coince assez facilement. Sinon la liche je l'utilise dans des situations bien précise, comme les défis de la reine où elle a fait un carnage complet.

----------


## ds108j

> Dans tous les cas je conseillerais le golem en utilisation régulière, c'est vraiment un bon atout avec sa charge, par contre il faut faire attention car ce con ce coince assez facilement. Sinon la liche je l'utilise dans des situations bien précise, comme les défis de la reine où elle a fait un carnage complet.


Tu as raison pour le golem, mais j'ai pu noter deux petits problèmes :
- Il meurt très vite, en général, quand on est packé avec le boss, tu envois le pouvoir du golem de suite, ça fait très mal, mais derrière sa survie estimée est très faible. (en gros tu le fais une, voire deux fois sur le boss maximum)
- Surtout ne pas l'invoquer avant le début du combat ! Sur étreinte hier soir, j'ai malencontreusement invoqué mon golem avant, et a cause de moi et de lui, les trois boss golems ont été pull ensemble, un vrai carnage. Donc il faut absolument l'invoquer après le début du combat, même si ça engendre une légère baisse de burst DPS du coup.

Pour la forme de liche, ça tape fort. Néanmoins, comme précédemment, un petit soucis : 
- Tape fort, donc souvent en pick-up je récupère l'aggro. Et du coup, le heal étant limité, je dois la quitter assez vite, le buff en Toughness n'étant pas assez suffisant pour survivre jusqu’à la fin du cooldown.

Après, personnellement, en roaming (WvW ou bien explo) je suis avec le golem, et quand je rentre en donjon, je switche sur la forme de liche, sauf pour les boss entre canards ou on les pack, la je reprends le Golem
En WvW raid, j'est forcément la plague form.

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais la survie des pets en général est pas fameuse mais dans le cas du nécro si tu l'avais joué à la release il t'aurait fait criser tellement il était con comme un balai et crevait en 10 seconde  :^_^:  Après c'est sur que comme on a aucun contrôle sur le golem il faut faire attention avant de le lancer, en général en donjon je l'utilise exclusivement pour sa charge.

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est quoi le build du moment pour le leveling du necro ?

----------


## ds108j

je dirais puits.
AoE = facilité de se débarrasser de packs d'ennemis.

Je dirais ça (c'est comme ça que je l'ai monté le mien) 
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fREQNAr...4Kg+NDgWIuLA-e

Après comme on m'a dit, y a pas de build vraiment miracle pour monter.

----------


## JulLeBarge

OK merci, je vais regarder ça  :;):

----------


## Tygra

Le sceptre c'est pas nécessairement une idée de génie, mais aucune arme n'est une idée de génie en necro de toute façon.
Si tu t'orientes plutôt sur de la puissance brute, je te conseille la hache ou la dague en main-hand, elles tapent plus fort. Si tu pars sur les condis, le sceptre effectivement.
Les off-hand se valent toutes pour des choses différentes, mais le focus est moins bon pour du PvE. Perso j'aime pas la warhorn non plus, mais je comprends que le speedbuff et le stun fassent envie.

edit : Je mettrais pas le puits de corruption non plus, les mobs sont pas hyper buffés. Le corrosive poison cloud fait quelques dommages. Sinon Blood is Power si tu pars sur pure puissance, Epidemic si tu pars sur condis.

----------


## Snydlock

J'en appelle aux nécromants sPvP : quels sont les builds pétés du moment ?

----------


## Nessou

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fRAQNAr...fIaZA2nAAFHCAA

C'est le build de base du moment, après à toi de le modifier comme tu veux.

----------


## Sephil

Terror-mancer (aka barre toi de là pendant que je te tue).
La version que jouent Zombify et Noscoc en Mistpedia 2v2 Cup :
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fRAQNAW...AYZZAAPAgCXEAA
Spectral armor à la place de Spectral Walk parfois.

Power necro (aka lich form press 1 to win).
La version qu'a jouée Zombify tjs en Mistpedia 2v2 Cup :
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fRAQNAW...IA02foaZAAPBAA
Y a des gens qui le jouent à la hache aussi parfois. Le bâton apporte quand même de bons utilitaires avec le 4 et le 5.

A noter que tu peux coller des invocs dans ta barre juste avant le début d'un match, les lancer, et immédiatement les remplacer par tes vrais utilitaires, pour remplir un peu ta barre de life force et commencer avec un peu de réserve sur le DS.

----------


## Bartinoob

Pourquoi Plague au lieu du golem ?

----------


## purEcontact

"Parce que l'IA c'est de la merde."

----------


## Hasunay

En spvp la charge du golem est pratique même si il fonce parfois n'importe comment et je tiens aussi à souligner la réel diminution de la connerie du golem, ceux qui joue nécro depuis la beta peuvent en témoigner.

----------


## Bartinoob

Perso, si j'arrive à mettre le méchant contre le mur à coups de fear, j'aime bien voire sa vie descendre rapidement sur une charge de golem effectuée sur place  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Si t'arrives à mettre un mec contre un mur en PvP, tu peux aller jouer au loto.

Faut vraiment que les planètes soient alignées, et qu'un nain unijambiste danse autour des statuettes à la pleine lune.

La plague form c'est très bien pour temporiser sur un point en attendant du renfort. Tu peux aussi l'utiliser pour safe stomp un guard/war/engi/ranger/necro.

Et par ailleurs le golem sert à charger ta life force dans les 10 secondes avant le début du match, je t'ai dit !  ::o:

----------


## ds108j

> Faut vraiment que les planètes soient alignées, et qu'un nain unijambiste danse autour des statuettes à la pleine lune.





> que seul un Gnome des Forêts du Nord unijambiste dansant à la pleine lune au milieu des douze statuettes enroulées dans du jambon ouvrira la porte de Zaral Bak et permettra l’accomplissement de la prophétie.


:cultureadeuxballes:

----------


## Sephil

Ouais mais flemme de tout réécrire, et t'as compris d'où ça venait, et ce que je cherchais à dire.

----------


## Alchimist

> Si t'arrives à mettre un mec contre un mur en PvP, tu peux aller jouer au loto.
> 
> Faut vraiment que les planètes soient alignées, et qu'un nain unijambiste danse autour des statuettes à la pleine lune.


De temps à autre j'y arrive, mais je remplace la wurm par le spectral wall (bien placé c'est dévastateur), et je joue spectral walk/armor.

----------


## Sephil

En tournoi ou dans des matchs 2v2 d'où sont tirés ces builds je pense que la mobilité que procure la wurm est plus intéressante que le mur qui est quand même très facilement évitable pour un joueur qui a une bonne lecture du jeu.  :;): 

Pour troller contre des blaireaux oui par contre c'est excellent le mur.  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

Vous jouez quoi comme élite en PvE les copains ? 
La plague m'emmerde (trop jouée en WvW, ça tape rien), le golem est sympa mais je trouve ça gimmick, la liche est ultra monocible ... Bref, j'ai presque envie de retourner à mon champ de tourelles sylvari  :Emo:

----------


## ds108j

> Vous jouez quoi comme élite en PvE les copains ? 
> La plague m'emmerde (trop jouée en WvW, ça tape rien), le golem est sympa mais je trouve ça gimmick, la liche est ultra monocible ... Bref, j'ai presque envie de retourner à mon champ de tourelles sylvari [COLOR="Silver"]


Bah la forme de liche. Mais j'avoue ne pas trop l'utiliser en général.

----------


## Sephil

> Vous jouez quoi comme élite en PvE les copains ?




C'est tout.

----------


## Nessou

En nécro pour PvE la liche.

----------


## Tygra

Ouais c'est ce que je mets par défaut.

----------


## gnouman

Me voila fraîchement nécro 80.

Et là je ne sais pas comment le monter, full alté? Stupidement Zerg? ou Hybride? En ce moment je joue bâton full pet parce qu'avoir une armé de saloperie sous mes ordres j'aime  ::trollface::

----------


## Tygra

En PvE je pense que le full alté est viable, mais faut aimer jouer tout seul.
Si tu penses faire un peu du contenu de groupe, full zerk, comme les autres. Dague/focus pour maximiser le DPS (l'autoattack et le 4, surtout ne touche à rien d'autre).

----------


## Nessou

> Spectral Walk:
> 
>     This skill now ends if the necromancer teleports to a waypoint.


Voilà qui est fait.

----------


## ds108j

Yes ! 

Et en plus ils ne l'ont pas massacré comme ce que voulaient une partie des canards !

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## purEcontact

Le reaper va être potentiellement très violent.

----------


## Hasunay

Effectivement, j'ai hate de tester un build reine des neiges en pvp ! Ca m'a l'air d'être une spé assez fun (un peu kikoo aussi), par contre j'ai un peu de mal avec l'orientation très multi-cible de la spé qui te rends completement inutile dans beaucoup de situations.

----------


## purEcontact

Build mai trin :



Lorsque je passe en linceul, je récupère des altérations des copains ce qui m'octroie 10% de life force mais l'une est directement dissipé.
Le reste, c'est les serviteurs qui prennent et notamment la guivre qu'on prendra bien soin de planquer avant de rentrer dans la salle.
Du coup, perma death shroud, cleanse turret sur patte.

----------


## XspawnLpc

stuff full zerk ou y'a une subtilité ?

----------


## purEcontact

> stuff full zerk ou y'a une subtilité ?


Une subtilité ?  :haha:

----------

